# Meyer CP-8 for sale



## jdsquire (Nov 19, 2015)

Up for sale....
Meyer CP-8 with a light season old cutting edge (replaced Nov. ‘18) Needs pivots (which I have the upgraded greasable ones)
E-60 Pump has the same light season (total rebuild Oct. ‘18)
Mount & wiring is for a ‘99 Ford F-250 Super Duty 
2 controllers....Meyer pad type & handheld SAM
Still on truck and can see work
Make me an offer on it, least I can say is no
Selling because of health and moving south 
Southern MI area
I’ll try and get some pics uploaded soon


----------

